# Do I need a dish to use for OTA only?



## onin24eagle (Aug 6, 2005)

If I sell my HR10-250 to someone to use for OTA only, do they have to have a dish for it to work?

Also, will any old access card work? 

Thanks,


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Must have a DirecTV subscription and valid access card for any DVR functions and Guide Data.


----------



## onin24eagle (Aug 6, 2005)

litzdog911 said:


> Must have a DirecTV subscription and valid access card for any DVR functions and Guide Data.


All they need it for is OTA reception. Not going to use tivo features. Can it be done without dish?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Yes, it can be done.

But if they are not going to use any of the TiVo features.... 

What are they going to be using it for?

They would have a lot less issues if they just got a Digital OTA receiver


----------



## onin24eagle (Aug 6, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Yes, it can be done.
> 
> But if they are not going to use any of the TiVo features....
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's why they got it. So they could view CBS HD in St. Louis. They have Charter cable here and Charter does not supply CBS HD. So, they only wanted it for OTA Tuner to watch CBS mainly.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

I use a deactivated HR10 for this purpose.

Despite what was posted, hook a dish up and get FREE guide data for up to 2 markets.

Dual live 30min buffers work.

Pause, Rew, and FF work for live TV.

No activated access card or subscription required.

It will act as a digital tuner when analog goes dark next year.


----------



## captain_video (Nov 22, 2005)

litzdog911 said:


> Must have a DirecTV subscription and valid access card for any DVR functions and Guide Data.


You don't need a subscription for guide data. Just connect any receiver or DVR to a dish and run guided setup the guide data will automatically fill in even without a paid subscription. You also don't need an access card inserted in the HR10-250 if you're tuned to a local OTA channel. You'll be able to watch any OTA channel with no nag messages with the card removed.

For OTA reception you can use the HR10-250 as a receiver only. If you want guide data then you need to connect it to a dish. If you want any DVR functions then you need a paid DTV subscription _and _the DVR service _and _the HD access fee just so you can record free TV. Ain't life grand?

Your friend would be better off getting a couple of ATSC tuners for his PC and using a DVR program to record OTA HD programming. Guide data is free with every DVR app I've seen and there are many freeware DVR apps available. I believe all DVR apps support multiple tuners. I use BeyondTV in my HTPC with six USB ATSC tuners to get all my HD locals.


----------



## onin24eagle (Aug 6, 2005)

captain_video said:


> You don't need a subscription for guide data. Just connect any receiver or DVR to a dish and run guided setup the guide data will automatically fill in even without a paid subscription. You also don't need an access card inserted in the HR10-250 if you're tuned to a local OTA channel. You'll be able to watch any OTA channel with no nag messages with the card removed.
> 
> For OTA reception you can use the HR10-250 as a receiver only. If you want guide data then you need to connect it to a dish. If you want any DVR functions then you need a paid DTV subscription _and _the DVR service _and _the HD access fee just so you can record free TV. Ain't life grand?
> 
> Your friend would be better off getting a couple of ATSC tuners for his PC and using a DVR program to record OTA HD programming. Guide data is free with every DVR app I've seen and there are many freeware DVR apps available. I believe all DVR apps support multiple tuners. I use BeyondTV in my HTPC with six USB ATSC tuners to get all my HD locals.


Thanks,

He has the DVR, access card, and antenna. He has no satellite service or dish. Can he somehow use this Tivo to view OTA without needing a dsh?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

onin24eagle said:


> Thanks,
> 
> He has the DVR, access card, and antenna. He has no satellite service or dish. Can he somehow use this Tivo to view OTA without needing a dsh?


Yes. He just won't have any Guide Data.

He might be much happier with a simple Digital TV Converter Box. They're only ~$50-70, and he can get two $40 off coupons via the FCC's DTV web site.


----------



## onin24eagle (Aug 6, 2005)

litzdog911 said:


> Yes. He just won't have any Guide Data.
> 
> He might be much happier with a simple Digital TV Converter Box. They're only ~$50-70, and he can get two $40 off coupons via the FCC's DTV web site.


Maybe, but he already bought mine for $50. I guess I could take it back and resell on fleabay for more. Or, he could sell it or whatever. Anyway, thanks for all the help people. As always, this forum rocks!


----------



## whitepelican (May 9, 2007)

litzdog911 said:


> Yes. He just won't have any Guide Data.
> 
> He might be much happier with a simple Digital TV Converter Box. They're only ~$50-70, and he can get two $40 off coupons via the FCC's DTV web site.


He won't be able to view an HD signal that way, though. He would be able to tune the HD channel, but the coupon-eligible boxes only have RF and composite outputs. Using the HR10-250 would allow him to watch HD OTA.


----------



## onin24eagle (Aug 6, 2005)

Just for kicks, i tried to see if what I've been asking is possible, and I can confirm it is. I hooked up just an antenna to my HR10-250, scanned for channels, and it does in fact work without a dish. No guide data, but for anyone wanting to watch OTA in HD, this works great.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Yes it does. HDTV tuner.


----------



## jabrwocky7 (Oct 22, 2006)

onin24eagle said:


> Just for kicks, i tried to see if what I've been asking is possible, and I can confirm it is. I hooked up just an antenna to my HR10-250, scanned for channels, and it does in fact work without a dish. No guide data, but for anyone wanting to watch OTA in HD, this works great.


Does it still work if you remove the access card?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

jabrwocky7 said:


> Does it still work if you remove the access card?


No.


----------



## onin24eagle (Aug 6, 2005)

jabrwocky7 said:


> Does it still work if you remove the access card?


Yes, after going through guided set up, I pulled access card out and it worked fine. You may have to have a card to go through initial setup, but I'm not sure.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

onin24eagle said:


> Yes, after going through guided set up, I pulled access card out and it worked fine. You may have to have a card to go through initial setup, but I'm not sure.


I seem to recall someone having tried this, only to discover that it stopped working within a few days.


----------



## captain_video (Nov 22, 2005)

jabrwocky7 said:


> Does it still work if you remove the access card?


Yes, but only if you're tuned to an OTA channel. If you switch to any other channel you'll be prompted to insert the access card. The access card only provides info regarding authorization of subscription services and has no impact on OTA reception. This means no sat channels and no DVR functions but you can watch all the free OTA TV you want without the card.


----------

